# Mequiars Day in Drumahoe Sat 6th June



## autospares (Jun 27, 2008)

Rain, hail or shine there will be Mequiars Promotion Day, this Saturday, 6th June, 10.00 am- 4.00 pm at Norris Brothers in Drumahoe.

Won't be any 'detailing advice' any use to you guys but an opportunity to buy product from the retail range.

PS 10% off the range on production of Loyalty Card. you can apply on the day if you don't have one

PPS Meguiars have asked Norris Brothers to consider a proper detailing day in the North West area at a later date. If you are interested please email your details REF (MEGS DETAILING DAY)to [email protected]


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi m8, will the Gallon Jars of Megs stuff be in stock?? Any special offers? Is there a price list?

Cheers m8ty!


----------



## o'cahan (Dec 9, 2007)

Called in for a few bits today,first time in the shop and was surprised to see that they keep the complete megs range :thumb:
cheers guys will call again


----------

